# San francisco airport museum exhibition



## whlr70 (Nov 16, 2006)

Hello, I am writing a proposal for a bicycle exhibition at the San Francisco international airport museum approximately two years from now,and I am trying to locate bicycle collections in northern California. I am not sure yet if I will focus the exhibition on heavy or middle weight bicycles, it all depends on what sort of collections are out there. Most of our exhibits are planed two years in advance and last for approximately six months. I want to exhibit ten to twelve bikes and am proposing the exhibition take place in the new international terminal. 

If you believe you might be able to point me in the right direction to collections in northern California, it would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you, Jeff Stevens
San Francisco international airport museums


----------

